# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  نصائح لمرافقي الزوجة

## فهد

أصدر وزير التعليم العالي توجيهات إلى الجامعات بعدم الموافقة على تجديد أجازة مرافقة الزوجة إلاّ إذا كان عضو هيئة التدريس قد سافر بتأشيرة مرافق زوجة
ومعنى ذلك أن من كان معارا فإنه يجب عليه أن يعود ثم يحصل على تأشيرة مرافقة الزوجة لكي يحصل على أجازة مرافقة الزوجة 
ربنا يخلي لنا الوزير وكل الحكومة

----------

